# FLAC to Apple Lossless



## rcf22

dBPowerAmp is a pretty sweet converter, I use it for all of my conversion needs


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Yep, familliar with this one. I use it to convert songs into .WAV format to play over HLSS in CS:S.


----------



## atomicmonkey

Nice find! I've been looking for something like this.


----------



## Aura

Have some rep 'lipid ;>.


----------



## dr4gon

/also to bump for a great program,

Is there a 1 click download for all the plugins, had to install APE, FLAC, and ALAC plugins manually, one by one?

+REPPED


----------



## ubernewhacks

I'd seriously check out RockBox, a iPod firmware mod.
http://www.rockbox.org/twiki/bin/vie...RockboxUtility
I've been modding nearly all console/electronics I can get my hands on ever since 7th grade, and RockBox is definitely stable. I like it more than the iPod Firmware, it is quicker, it auto-shuts off when idle and no music is playing, can play 20 different formats (including AIFF/FLAC/ALAC/etc). I'm in love after a good 2 hours. I'd check it out.


----------



## Sparks

Does anyone know a flac to alac converter for windows 7? there seem to be many for osx but cant find anything for windows.

EDIT: Ohhhh.... i should really have read it properly first lol.... my bad and thank you very much for this link its exactly what i need.


----------



## amantonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparks;12593519*
> Does anyone know a flac to alac converter for windows 7? there seem to be many for osx but cant find anything for windows.


dBpoweramp works for that.


----------



## Simca

I've been using dbpoweramp for FLAC to MP3, but it also works well for this purpose as well. Not sure I'd put ALAC on my ipod though.


----------



## ramicio

Foobar2000 and refalac would be an entirely free way to encode to ALAC and keep the tags. iTunes will accept WAVs, but then you have to re-tag everything. There are some powerful taggers out there that should let you export all of your tags to a text file and then use it to apply tags to the new files.


----------



## Ryleh

Cuetools is much better in my opinion.
For /Artist/[Year] - Album folder format all you have to put is: F:\Music\Converted\%artist%\'' - ]%album%\%album%.cue (adjusted for location). I don't believe dBpowerAmp has a similar functionality. Having to rename hundreds of folders is never fun. Not to mention Flaccuda/FLACCL FLAC encoding is top-notch. GPU acceleration is awesome.


----------



## Simca

CueTools is also great. I use it when I have an entire album as a FLAC file and want to separate it into multiple flac files for each song.


----------



## aaronman

dbpoweramp definitely lets you customize your folder structure. I just converted a whole bunch of FLAC files to lossless WMA to put on my Zune.


----------



## lilyeejames

I know a step by step guide on how to convert FLAC to Apple Lossless on Mac or Windows at http://audioconverters.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-to-convert-flac-to-apple-lossless.html
. This guide also applies to converting FLAC to other lossless audio format like WAV, AIFF, or converting FLAC to lossy audio format like MP3, AC3, WMA, OGG, RA and etc


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilyeejames*
> 
> I know a step by step guide on how to convert FLAC to Apple Lossless on Mac or Windows at http://audioconverters.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-to-convert-flac-to-apple-lossless.html
> . This guide also applies to converting FLAC to other lossless audio format like WAV, AIFF, or converting FLAC to lossy audio format like MP3, AC3, WMA, OGG, RA and etc


This also costs money. DBPoweramp does not.


----------



## superj1977

I know this is old but thanks OP, just downloading now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Guy*
> 
> This also costs money. DBPoweramp does not.


Well thats not strictly true as its $38 bu there is a 28 day trial so if your doing what im doing (converting a 40gb+ collection) then a trial will do.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> I know this is old but thanks OP, just downloading now.
> Well thats not strictly true as its $38 bu there is a 28 day trial so if your doing what im doing (converting a 40gb+ collection) then a trial will do.


Necro!

dbpoweramp doesn't need to be registered for continued FLAC to ALAC use. It only needs to be registered for MP3/Lame conversion.


----------



## cindytamiola

I just find a professional FLAC to Apple Lossless Converter which has both Mac and Windows version.
It can easily:
Convert all kinds of FLAC albums, podcasts, downloaded FLAC audio, FLAC library and etc with high output audio quality.
Convert FLAC to Apple Lossless on Mac OS X Mavericks, Mountain Lion, Lion, Snow Leopard, Leopard and Tiger;
Convert FLAC to ALAC on Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP;
Convert FLAC to AIFF, WAV, AAC, AC3, MP3, WMA, OGG, AU, RA, DTS and etc;
Convert other audio or video to Apple Lossless Audio Codec like convert AU to ALAC, WAV to ALAC, MP4 to ALAC, MKV to ALAC and etc;
Edit FLAC to get customized Apple Lossless audio files like increase audio volume for the output ALAC files, adjust sample rate for the output Apple Lossless audio, change the output ALAC audio channel between stereo and mono.


----------



## maluisik

There are so many converters available online but before going to download or purchase, find out the best FLAC to Apple Lossless Converter.


----------

